# Your Opinion Please



## Maggie (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my latest WIP named Sinead would love to hear what you think and please if y
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ou dont like it tell me why (promise I wont cry )


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

I do like your picture its very nicely done, well shaded too let me be the first to pay homage to your talent.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie - the ears seem a little different, but I guess that's fae/elven for you - but that hair is very captivating.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 15, 2005)

Urm... she doensn't have a body 


It's very good. Love the hair


----------



## fungi from Yuggoth (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, I like it. It has a nice ethereal quality. But the top of the left side of the head looks a bit wrong, as if she's had her skull caved in.


----------



## Maggie (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks Guys, its so good to have people tell me what they think.


As for her not having a body this is a WIP and I am pleased to announce that she is nearly finished and she now owns a body. 

The ears, yes they are not quite right, but they will have to stay Im afraid.

And the caved in head, I can see where your coming from and having a head full of curls myself this can sometimes happen, again there is little I can do about this no.

So thanks once again it is much appreciated


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 15, 2005)

Do not know much about art but the hair looks very good


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not an art epxert but I think the hair is actually the most interesting part of this picture. I really like the way you did this!!!!!! 

The face apears to be in correct proportion but for me the Ears are a little too large and draw you away too much from the face even if they're intended to be pixie/elf like.. My thoughts anyway...


----------

